# Fracino Cherub (new model) £645 + £30 P&P



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone looking for a Cherub? We can supply you with a new model Cherub for £645 + £30 P&P!! If you want a custom colour or stainless side panels it's just an extra £30!

Take a look at The Coffee Bean and grab yourselves a bargain!!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Grab a bargain for Christmas!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

4 x 125g coffee taster pack with every machine sold! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

4 x 125g coffee taster pack with every machine sold! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Andy


----------

